# On the level



## Sparrow (May 10, 2005)

Hi all, I need some advice (nothing new there says the Boss).
It is only a couple of months ago that we bought our motorhome and have enjoyed a few weekends away already. 
However I have not mastered the art of getting the van level. We don't have the levelling jacks as on some models.
Has anyone got any tips for me that can make it easy to get the thing on the level.
It will be so much nicer than rolling out of bed again!!!!  
Look forward to your comments. Cheers,
Mike


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

Has anyone got any tips for me that can make it easy to get the thing on the level.
It will be so much nicer than rolling out of bed again!!!!  
Look forward to your comments. Cheers,
Mike[/quote]

only the usual ones. carry lots of blocks and considering the length of R.V's, try to park out of level, side to side, rather than lengthways. That way, you'll need less blocks.
Alternatively, spend about 3-4 grand and retro fit jacks...................................................i'll get me coat!


----------



## Sparrow (May 10, 2005)

Thanks, I knew there had to be a high tech answer out there somewhere. Good tip about parking across the slop rather than up/down.

Does anybody know of a gismo that will give me a clue how high I need to block it up. I'm only trying to get it right first time and avoid the trial and error method driving up and down blocks of wood. I have hidden somewhere deep in my tiny mind seeing a type of spirit level that gave a reading of how high a vehicle needed raising. However this may have been in my dreams. Anyone help?

Mike


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

We carry 2 cheap spirit levels and after placing them at right angles on a known level suface, perhaps the sink unit I drive up the blocks until i get the shout of STOP. Hopefully before I drive off the high end. :lol: 
Not on an RV but similar principle.


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

I have to be honest (I always am) I have never in all the places we have parked levelled the RV. We are usually a little up or down and side to side. The worst has been when we used 2 plots at Reighton Sands and were about 1/2 a metre rolled over to the right. Had no problem sleeping. But it did effect the Reefer.  Not a lot we couild do about ut really. Lucky it was only for 4 days each time so it didn't defrost everything. The largest gradient we actually slept on but did not have the Reefer on. Was when our daughter lived in Luton. I think it was 1 in 8. :roll: I think my next RV will have an Automatic levelling system. :wink:


----------



## Sparrow (May 10, 2005)

Scary gardients.
No way could the boss sleep at those angles.

Already I am being told that our next RV will have the levelling jacks.
I suppose I have to be grateful that she is even considering another RV.
It has taken me 20 years to get this one. Thinngs can only get better.
Mike


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Hi,
There is a little gizmo which caravan shops sell which has 2 little spirit levels at right angles. Not highly accurate but placed on a table or something will give you a clue.
After a while your bum will give you the message!!
BillD


----------



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

Buy two of the yellow chocks, place under the lower wheels, get a glass half full of water (plastic pint glass with 1/2pint ring on it is best) drive up ramps - stop when feeling level and check with glass.

If you have no water to fill use red wine and have the reward for your hard work.

A


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Sparrow,

I use a method using the spirit level billd mentions and the yellow ramps chuggluggs mentions, fix the spirit level in an easily visible place when in the driving seat (see pics) then get your other half to put the chocks under the wheels, you can then drive up until you are level without getting out of the cab.
OK, what i really do is get out and put the ramps under the wheels myself and then level up (she has 'more important' things to do) :roll:



















Although not now needed, I also take chuggalugs advice and have a large glass of red handy, just in case!

pj


----------



## Sparrow (May 10, 2005)

Thanks all, I particularly like the red wine solution.
If I drink enough I wont care what angle the van is at or pay much attention to the boss.
Seriously thanks for the tips between them I now have more ideas to try out next time.
Cheers all
Mike


----------



## npmb (Jul 1, 2005)

i have a low tech way of getting levelled. we have some plastic breakfast bowls that have quite i high centre, filled with a small amount of water they become handy spirit levels, placed in turn on the worktop, floor and bottom of the fridge they help me to level the rv. i have rear air suspension and i deflate the bags on each side as required, i do this before i drive up the jumbo fiamma blocks.
the air bags can lift almost 3" and are quite handy, in fact they are recommended for site leveling as well as aiding the suspension whilst driving.
just don't forget to pump them back up before you leave, roundabouts can become pretty scary when your 30' motorhome starts cornering like a 2CV


----------

